# Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur



## Sir_Rock (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo und Frohes Neues (sofern man das jetzt noch sagt..#c)

Habe bereits gesehen das es bereits ein solches Thema mal gab, aber das ja schon wieder was her^^

Naja, wie auch immer... suche halt eine Fluorocarbon-Schnur die ich ohne bedenken als Hauptschnur zum Forellenfischen etc benutzen kann. Hoffe da auf Leute die in der Zwischenzeit Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben und mir eine Schnur empfehlen können 

Wie siehts zum Beispiel mit dieser hier aus?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250752055278&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar |bla:


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



Sir_Rock schrieb:


> Hallo und Frohes Neues (sofern man das jetzt noch sagt..#c)
> 
> Habe bereits gesehen das es bereits ein solches Thema mal gab, aber das ja schon wieder was her^^
> 
> ...


 
Warum willst du eine Fluorcarbon als Hauptschnur verwenden, es gibt doch richtig gut Mono Schnüre zum angeln auf Forelle.


----------



## Sir_Rock (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Da ich in Dänemark damit sehr gute Erfolge hatte auf Großforellen, habe gesehen das andere das auch machen, frage mich halt nur welche schnur dafür in frage kommt, wegen, dicke, memoryeffekt etc.


----------



## Sir_Rock (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Die beiden habe ich soeben auch noch gefunden. hat damit jmd Erfahrung?

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....fa4-41ef-a1ef-b04b8ef9ecfb/productdetail.aspx

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk....636-458e-85ce-ca4d0f6cbc34/productdetail.aspx


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Auch wenn ich keine dazu empfehlen kann:

Warum willst du auf Forellen denn dies?
Welchen Vorteil verspricht du dir denn?


----------



## Sir_Rock (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

das ich nicht immer montagen neu binden muss sondern direkt ans flourocaron anknüpfen kann, zb bei wasserkugel mit pilotpose usw. außerdem stört der knoten zur befestigung an der hauptschnur, weils halt wieder ne schwachstelle ist und es beim auswerfen stört. möchte es halt gerne mal testen. hat also keiner erfahrungen mit guten schnüren?


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

ich glaube nicht das es vorteile gibt, weil Fluor ist nicht 100 Prozent unsichtbar und da kann man auch eine gute Monoschnur nehmen. Ich will es dir nicht ausreden, ist nur meine Meinung, warum soll ich was nehmen wo ich keine Erfahrung damit habe. Mit einer guten Monoschnur hat man schon mehr Erfahrung sammeln können.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

OK .. also "kontenlos" .. danke für die Antwort;
aber doch nochmals die Frage: 
Warum überhaupt Fluocarbon auf Forellen? 
Was verspricht dir davon?


----------



## Sir_Rock (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

habe in dänemark auf forellen geangelt und da hatte ich mit flourocarbon viel mehr bisse als mit mit meiner anderen rute welche mit mono bespult war. und das vor allem im nah-bereich des ufers, wo das wasser sehr klar ist. habe ca. 30cm vom ufer entfernt geangelt. scheint ja schon was dran zu sein, das die schnur unauffälliger ist  also um zur frage zurück zu kommen, die unaufälligkeit der schnur


----------



## HeZaBa (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Bezogen auf "Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur" und falls Geld keine Rolle spielt, sicherlich die Stroft FC1,
ansonsten die Stroft FC2.


----------



## Sir_Rock (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

joar preis/leistungs-verhältnis wäre net schlecht, geld spielt irgendwo schon ne rolle 

ist halt wichtig das die als HS auch zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## david24 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

warum um gottes willen willst du die haubtschnur mit fluorocarbon machen?

gibt für mich keinen sinn.. fischt du etwa ohne vorfach und ohne wirbel?

es macht doch sinn nur das vorfach so zumachen und als haubtschnur ne gute mono

also für mich gibt es keinen sinn #d


----------



## HeZaBa (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

billich will Ich...!?

Gut und günstig, past leider meistens nicht zusammen.#d

Beide Schnüre sind als HS geeignet! 

Allgemein, mach eine Unterfütterung, dann brauchst Du weniger HS.

Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist bei der Sroft i.O.


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

das mit dem unterfüttern dachte ich mir auch schon, und das billig und gut meistens nicht unter einem hut zu bekommen ist leider oftmals auch realität, aber muss halt schon ein wenig aufs geld achten, bin nämlich bald wieder schüler und hab kauf mir morgen auch noch nen neues motorrad^^
hatte persönl. noch nichts von der stroft als HS gehört. gibt im internet irgendwie auch nicht wirklich tests zu flourocarbon-schnüren -.-

@ david24: ja fische öfters auch mal ohne wirbel udn vorfach, also direkt an haken dran, wie zb bei wasserkugel mit pilotugel um nahe oder auf der oberfläche zu fischen


----------



## 0815 Fischer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

ich gehe oft zum forellenpuff bei mir in sh und ich versuche mich dem himmel anzupassen.|bigeyes. hört sich doof an ist aber logisch
der fisch guckt vom gewässergrund nach oben und wenn die sehne ich sach ma dunkelbraun ist und der himmel blau kennt man das endergebniss ja.... 
aber es gibt ja so viele transparente schnüre bzw. in so vielen farbkollektionen... 
also momentan fische ich die shimano blue wing ich bin rundum zufrieden habe sie vor 1 jahr bei askari für 8,95 euro 1000m bekommen, gute abriebseigenschaften und hohe tragkraft... muss aber jeder selber wissen. aber das mit dem himmel ist schon richtig|wavey:


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

hehe dann müsste ich ja je nach wetter immer neue schnur draufziehen^^ aber klingt teils auch logisch


----------



## 0815 Fischer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

dafür hast du ersatzrollen:m


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

hab im mom net mehr soviel ausrüstung #d


----------



## 0815 Fischer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

nein also ich mein die erstazspulen, wenn man eine rolle kauft hat man ja noch einen spulenkopf zusätlich im karton und die bespule ich dann mit einer kontastfarbe#h


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

jaja weiß schon was du meinst, aber die sind voll, eine mit geflochtener, die andere mit mono


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> ... und ich versuche mich dem himmel anzupassen.|bigeyes. hört sich doof an ist aber logisch
> der fisch guckt vom gewässergrund nach oben und wenn die sehne ich sach ma dunkelbraun ist und der himmel blau kennt man das endergebniss ja....



Damit gehörst du für mich zu der Minderheit von Anglern, die das geschnallt haben.


----------



## schorle (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Hi,
angle zwar nicht auf Forellen, aber FC setze ich auch als Hauptschnur ein. Für Stationärrollen bin ich bei den folgenden beiden hängengeblieben.
*SEAGUAR InvizX Fluorocarbon, für ein FC sehr geschmeidig, dafür mit etwas mehr Dehnung als steiferes FC, angenehm auf der Statio zu nutzen, auch auf kleinen Rollen.
*

*Yamatoyo Famell Spinning Fluoro, etwas steifer als das Seaguar dafür mit weniger Dehnung, auf Grund der Steifheit eher für etwas größere Spulendurchmesser geeignet, auf kleinen Spulen springt sie ganz gerne mal und neigt zum kringeln.*


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Die DAM im ersten Post ist nur FC Coated. Das ist (dem Namen nach) keine FC, es handelt sich hier in der Regel um ein Mono Kern mit einem FC Mantel.

Die anderen beiden kenne ich nicht, aber die Vanish soll Mist sein. 



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Warum willst du eine Fluorcarbon als  Hauptschnur verwenden, es gibt doch richtig gut Mono Schnüre zum angeln  auf Forelle.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum willst du auf Forellen denn dies?
> Welchen Vorteil verspricht du dir denn?





The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das es vorteile gibt,  weil Fluor ist nicht 100 Prozent unsichtbar und da kann man auch eine  gute Monoschnur nehmen.


[...]


Weniger Sichtigkeit, weniger Dehnung, schnellere Sinkrate, etwas Dehnung. 


Ich habe auch FC als Hauptschnur drauf.


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Danke schonmal für die infos, damit lässt sich doch schon besser arbeiten als mit dem Frage/Antwort-Spiel warum ich das denn mache...

Welche benutzt du denn? Chrissi?


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Ich hatte früher ein 6lb FC von Directs auf der Rolle, jetzt hab ich ein 7lb FC von Partridge (auch wenn es als Vorfachmaterial gedacht ist).


----------



## Evil Deeds (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

also für mich ist das beste fluorocarbon die schnur....als hauptschnur!!!
das ist eine mono unmantelt mit fluoro....!!!

http://www.ultimauk.com/carp/power_carp.php


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Hab neulich in der Blinker -glaub ich zummindest- nen interessanten Artikel über Fc schnüre gelesen... die haben sich das mal genau angeschaut mit nem Physiker.
Haben vieles von dem was man so sagt gnadenlos widerlegt! 
Diese Schnüre werden nicht "unsichtbar" eig. kaum ein unterschied zu normaler Mono.
Sie is schon abriebfester und widerstandsfähiger aber dafür wird sie auch schnell spröde.

Ich hab nie welche benutzt weil das in meinen Augen nur ein Trend ist den jeder nachlaufen muss. Kollegen von mir angeln teilweise nur noch mit FC können aber auch keinen signifikanten Unterschied zur besseren Fängigkeit feststellen.
In meinen Augen nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Meine Meinung und wer sich ne eigene bilden möchte sollte sich den Artikel mal zur Brust nehmen.


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen Fluorocarbon und Fluorocarbon ummantelt? Weiß das einer genau? Denke mal das das die ummantelte mehr Dehnung aufweist oder? Und wie siehts mit der Sichtbarkeit aus?

@geckokirschblau haste den Artikel vielleicht noch und kannst den mir mal einscannen oder so?


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Im Preis natürlich! ;-)


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

hehe im preis sowieso aber ansonsten? Gibts da keine Unterschiede bzw Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## DokSnyder (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Habe auch Rollen mit FC drauf, angle damit auf Barsch und Forelle. Die Vorteile wurden von Chrizzi ja schon genannt.

Allerdings kann ich Dir bisher leider keine Empfehlung geben welche Schnur du benutzen könntest, habe noch keine sehr ausgiebige Testphase hinter mir. Kann nur sagen dass Vanish tatsächlich ziemlicher Mist ist. Sehr geringe Knotentragkraft, schon fast lächerlich. Versuche mich gerade an einer Spiderwire FC und hab noch eine mit einer Trilene FC, beide machen bisher einen soliden Eindruck. 


Wo der Vorteil von einer FC-Coated, bzw. Copolymer-Schnur sein soll hab ich immernoch nicht ergründen können, und konnte mir bisher auch keiner sagen. Wird wohl ein schlechter Marketing"gag" sein. #c


Edit: Hatte dazu mal nen Thread aufgemacht vor einer Weile: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200889&highlight=copolymer


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Diese Schnüre werden nicht "unsichtbar" eig. kaum ein unterschied zu normaler Mono.



Richtig. KAUM ein Unterschied - aber vielleicht DER Unterschied. |kopfkrat



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Sie is schon abriebfester und widerstandsfähiger



Wenn ich damit jipgs über Muschelbänke, Steine, sonstwas zuppel, ist das vielleicht nicht schlecht.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> aber dafür wird sie auch schnell spröde.



Und? Die Schnur wird eh spätestens nach einer Saision gewechselt. 



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Ich hab nie welche benutzt



Kennst daher also auch alle Nachteile und Vorteile?



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Meine Meinung und wer sich ne eigene bilden möchte sollte sich den Artikel mal zur Brust nehmen.



Anders... der sollte nicht die Meinung von anderen nachbrabbeln, sondern seine Eigene Erfahrung machen. 


Das wichtigste an FC ist doch die geringere Dehnung, wer das bis jetzt noch nicht gepeilt hat, wird es in Zukunft auch nicht peilen, wenn man nur irgendwelche Artikel nacherzählt.


----------



## Sir_Rock (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Im Internet gibts meiner Meinung bzw Recherche nach nur wenige Infos bezgl. FC und man ist echt auf Leute angewiesen die bereits viel Geld und zeit damit investiert haben...

Und das ist beim Dropshot nicht gerade verkehrt das die Schnur kaum Dehnung aufweist  Dafür setze ich Sie ja auch unter anderem ein


----------



## Walstipper (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Hab neulich in der Blinker -glaub ich zummindest- nen interessanten Artikel über Fc schnüre gelesen... die haben sich das mal genau angeschaut mit nem Physiker.
> Haben vieles von dem was man so sagt gnadenlos widerlegt!
> Diese Schnüre werden nicht "unsichtbar" eig. kaum ein unterschied zu normaler Mono.
> Sie is schon abriebfester und widerstandsfähiger aber dafür wird sie auch schnell spröde.
> ...



Was also so viel heißt wie:
für Knowhow sollte man sich *nicht* den Artikel zur Brust nehmen und am besten garkeinen Blinker aufschlagen.
Ich mein was soll FC wohl bringen ;+
Man schalte den Kopf an, nehme die Eigenschaften von FC, schalte den Kopf an und addiere diese Eigenschaften mit der Praxis.
Also einmal steifere sinkende Schnur, weniger Sichtigkeit, *Abriebsfestigkeit*, *weniger Dehnung* + angeln. Kann ja nun nicht so schwer sein....


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



> Anders... der sollte nicht die Meinung von anderen nachbrabbeln, sondern seine Eigene Erfahrung machen.




richtig! Aber schlaue Leute lernen schon aus Erfahrungen von andern...  
und nur weil deine Meinung (geblendet von Marketingstrategien und voll von hören sagen fake Fakten) ne andere ist als meine musst du nicht gleich so über mich herziehen! Du machst nämlich nix anderes in dem Moment. 




> Also einmal steifere sinkende Schnur, weniger Sichtigkeit, *Abriebsfestigkeit*, *weniger Dehnung* + angeln



und wenn dann der Kopf immernoch auf sendung ist...wird man feststellen das man auch Mono bekommt (die immernoch billiger ist) mit genau diesen Eigenschaften....


Lest einfach den Artikel..den ich leider nicht zur Hand habe und macht euch euer Bild!


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> und wenn dann der Kopf immernoch auf sendung ist...*wird man feststellen das man auch Mono bekommt (die immernoch billiger ist) mit genau diesen Eigenschaften....*
> 
> 
> Lest einfach den Artikel..den ich leider nicht zur Hand habe und macht euch euer Bild!



Nein bekommt man nicht (wenn dann sag welche). Ich bin bei der FC gelandet, weil sie DEUTLICH (in allen Lebenslagen BEMERKBAR) weniger Dehung hat. 

Das mekrt man aber auch nur, wenn man damit angelt und nicht durch einen Artikel lesen in einer Zeitschrift.


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Ich seh schon...du bist so ein diskutierer... macht eh keinen Sinn auf deine Posts zu antworten.
Ich sagte ja jeder soll seine Meinung selbst bilden können! 
Und das tut man nunmal am besten indem man sich bevor man etwas ausprobiert darüber informiert... oder hast du schon alle Monoschnüre die es gibt getestet? Ich glaube nicht...

Mir persönlich ist die FC Schnur es nicht mal wert sie zu testen.
Weil meine Ansprüche (nämlich Fische zu fangen) voll und ganz erfüllt werden durch diese Art Schnur die ich bisher benutze... 

Wer denkt das er sowas unbedingt braucht... schön ich habe da nix dagegen... aber Meinungen - vielleicht welche die einem selbst nich gefallen- sollte man doch immer zulassen! 
Wenn du das nich kannst tust du mir leid.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Es gibt keine Mono die eine derartig geringe Dehnung wie eine vernünftige FC aufweisen kann. Du kannst ja offenbar auch keine Mono nennen. 

Eine Meinung, die verwertbar ist, kann man sich nur bilden, indem man den Kram testet. 

Wenn du dich so ausgiebig informiert hättest, wüsstest du das, dass FC eine deutlich (beim Angeln) spürbare geringere Dehnung hat.


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Für die leute die Fakten wollen und lesen können:
http://www.waku-angelsport.de/vorundnachteile.html
Der Unterschied is garnich so groß wie viele denken...


----------



## schorle (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Ich seh schon...du bist so ein diskutierer... macht eh keinen Sinn auf deine Posts zu antworten.
> Ich sagte ja jeder soll seine Meinung selbst bilden können!
> Und das tut man nunmal am besten indem man sich bevor man etwas ausprobiert darüber informiert... oder hast du schon alle Monoschnüre die es gibt getestet? Ich glaube nicht...
> 
> ...




Erstmal Chrizzi ist sicher kein Diskutierer.

Wenn du eine Mono kennst die so abriebfest, dehnungsarm und schnellsinkend wie ein gutes FC ist dann nenne es doch. Ach halt du kannst ja garnicht objektiev vergleichen, fischst ja kein FC.

Ich habe im übrigen den Artikel in der Fisch&Fang auch gelesen, mag unter laborbedingungen ja alles gut und schön sein. In der Praxis gibt es für mich allerdings weiterhin Situationen wo ich nicht auf FC als Hauptschnur verzichten möchte.
-jigen bei Frost
-fischen von finess rigs in Hindernissen
-alles ausser Oberflächenködern in klaren Gewässern anbieten


----------



## Pernod (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Ich seh schon...du bist so ein diskutierer... macht eh keinen Sinn auf deine Posts zu antworten.


 
Und du scheinst jemand zu sein,der anderer Leute Meinung nicht akzeptieren, bzw. tolerieren kann.

P.s.: Hast du denn schon alle am Markt angebotenen Monofilen durchgetestet? Wohl kaum.


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

[QUOTE

Ich habe im übrigen den Artikel in der Fisch&Fang auch gelesen, mag unter laborbedingungen ja alles gut und schön sein.[/QUOTE]

Na also... unter Laborbedingungen... richtig..der rest ist gefühlssache was mit Tatsachen nix zu tun hat! 
Und wenn jemand denkt er fängt mehr mit FC dann soll er das von mir aus auch ruhig tun... es gibt auch Leute die an Glücksbringer glauben.... die aber nich versuchen jeden davon zu überzeugen den gleichen Glücksbringer zu benutzen! und sofort beleidigt sind wenn man zweifel hat


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Hast du denn schon alle am Markt angebotenen Monofilen durchgetestet? Wohl kaum
ne hab ich nich..und nie behauptet! hat er es denn?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> OK .. also "kontenlos" .. danke für die Antwort;
> aber doch nochmals die Frage:
> Warum überhaupt Fluocarbon auf Forellen?
> Was verspricht dir davon?


 

Gleiches Spiel wie bei mir im Treath. Warum akzeptierst du nicht sein vorhaben? Erist nicht verpflichtet deine komischen Fragen da zu beantworten würde ich auch nicht machen. Gibt mal lieber sinnvolle Antworten anstatt hier wieder einen Streit zu suchen den kannste auch mit deiner Frau haben #6


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand denkt er fängt mehr mit FC dann soll er das von mir aus auch ruhig tun...



Darum ging es mir nie. Aufmerksamer lesen Kollege.


----------



## Walstipper (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Die Herstellung einer Mono, also Polyamid, mit FC-Eigenschaften sollte schwer werden.
Eine Amidverbindung, also C-C und C-N Verbindungen sind nun mal weniger stark gebunden als C-F, da Fluor die höchste Elektronegativität aller Elemente besitzt.
Eine Mono mit FC-Typus müsste also ein Hybrid sein, eben beschichtete Mono.

Das FC Eigenschaften besitzt, die Mono nicht hat, schreibt Waku auch deutlich im Absatz Abriebsfestigkeit: 
"Dennoch muss man festhalten, dass nach längerer Wasserlagerung Fluorocarbon hier gegenüber Polyamid deutliche Vorteile aufweist. Hier liegt die ganz große Stärke von Fluorocarbon."

Schließlich ist es weit verbreitet FC-Leader beim Jiggen an Braid zu verwenden, und kein Mono-Leader.


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

tu ich...und das hier is mir besonders ins auge gestochen...

Erstmal Chrizzi ist sicher kein Diskutierer.


Hahahahahah also ich finds witzig....


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> und wenn dann der Kopf immernoch auf sendung ist...wird man feststellen *das man auch Mono bekommt (die immernoch billiger ist) mit genau diesen Eigenschaften....*




Welche?


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

so und hier gibt der klügere einfach mal nach... wie MONOFILE!!!! 

ich bin sicher du findest noch nen anderen diskussionspartner der die Muse hat sich um dich zu kümmern.
Haut rein


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Echt arm sowas hahahaha wie witzig ich kipp vom Stuhl. Genau so wie bei mir im Treath Bachforellen Peitsche. Alle wollen recht haben wie so kleine Kinder. Sie meinen sie wüssten alles besser. Wenn ihr Stress haben wollt und provozieren dann lasst euer asoziales Verhalten bitte nicht hier im AB raus sonder an was anderes, womit die Allgemeinheit nichts zu tun hat. So danke...


Zum TE ich würde das Flourocarbon von Berkley nehmen (Triline oder so heißt das).


----------



## schorle (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Na also... unter Laborbedingungen... richtig..der rest ist gefühlssache was mit Tatsachen nix zu tun hat!
> Und wenn jemand denkt er fängt mehr mit FC dann soll er das von mir aus auch ruhig tun... es gibt auch Leute die an Glücksbringer glauben.... die aber nich versuchen jeden davon zu überzeugen den gleichen Glücksbringer zu benutzen!




Was bitte hat es mit Gefühlssache zu tun, das ich an Hindernissreichen Stellen, nach dem Umstieg auf FC als Hauptschnur, weniger Fisch-und Materialveruste erleide? Nix das ist eine Tatsache.

Mal ganz davon ab will ich hier keinen dazu überreden auf FC als Hauptschnur umzusteigen, anders als viele in dieser Diskusion die den Fragesteller von einer normalen Mono überzeugen wollen. Das Thema heißt aber doch ganz klar "Bestes FC als Hauptschnur" und genau dazu haben Chrizzi und ich konkrete Produkte empfohlen.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> und wenn dann der Kopf immernoch auf sendung ist...wird man feststellen *das man auch Mono bekommt (die immernoch billiger ist) mit genau diesen Eigenschaften....*




*Welche?*

Was ist daran so schwer diese Frage zu beantworten?


----------



## Pernod (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon alle am Markt angebotenen Monofilen durchgetestet? Wohl kaum
> ne hab ich nich..und nie behauptet! hat er es denn?


 
Nö. Muss ich auch nicht. Ich fische nämlich Geflochtene,Fluoro und auch "normale" Mono als Hauptschnüre.Jede hat Vor-,bzw. Nachteile.Aber in Anbetracht der verschiedensten Angeltechniken sind verschiedene Hauptschnüre angebracht.

Auf meinen Barsch und Karpfenrollen habe ich jeweils Fluoro und Geflochtene  (verschiedene Spulen).

Zum Jiggen und vertikalen Geflochtene.

Zum Match- und Aalangeln hab ich ´ne Mono drauf.

Jede Hauptschnur hat also ihre Daseinsberechtigung,aber ist nicht für alle Angeltechniken das Optimum.Aber darum variiert der schlaue Angler ja auch.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Schade... dachte schon da hätte jemand eine Mono mit einer FC vergleichbaren Dehnung. 

Scheint aber nur viel Palaber und heiße Luft gewesen zu sein.


----------



## DokSnyder (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist die FC Schnur es nicht mal wert sie zu testen.


 
Aha...

Mich wundert, dass Du längere Diskussionen in einem Thread startest, von dem Du keine Ahnung hast, und dann andere als Diskutierer bezeichnest. Mich interessiert das Thema, und andere sicher auch. 
Wenn Du eine Alternative zum FC anbietest: bestens.
Wenn Du Erfahrung mit FC hast: bestens. 
Wenn Du Gründe, die gegen FC sprechen, aufführen würdest: bestens.
So kommt eher der Eindruck eines Forentrolls rüber.

Vielleicht weiss ja noch ein anderer eine Alternative zu FC, bzw. ein FC das wirklich gut als Hauptschnur taugt?


----------



## geckokirschblau (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Leute ich bin garnich mehr dabei bei eurer komischen Diskussion...
schon aufgefallen? 

aber ich tu euch mal den Gefallen und schreib noch ein aller letzes mal...
Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt  die ganze Aufregung hier nich...

Hab ich gesagt Monofile is besser? Nein hab ich nich

Will ich hier irgendeinem Mofi  aufdrängen? Nö will ich nich

Ich hab mehrere male gesagt das es mir egal ist mit was für ner Schnur der Peter aus Hamburg auf Aal fischt! 
Das ist alleine seine Sache!

Und trotzdem wird hier behauptet ich würde andere Meinungen nich tollerieren? Hallo? wer wird denn hier angegriffen weil er sagt: 
*FC ist vielleicht nich so toll wie ihr denkt! *
Und das war auch schon alles was ich hier gesagt habe!
Beinahe niemand zählt hier die negativen Eigenschaften von FC auf..warum? 
Für mich ist das einleuchtend! Weil ihr mehr Geld ausgebt für FC und teuer heisst gleich besser! Und wenn dann einer behauptet is nich so toll wie ihr denkt... das impliziert natürlich gleich...man selbst hat was falsch gemacht mit dem Kauf einer FC Schnur... 

Sorry Leute ich wollte hier keinen auf den Schlips treten! 

Aber überlegt euch doch mal folgendes:
Jemand erfindet etwas was es schon gibt...nur in blau.
Wie bringt man sowas an den Markt?
Natürlich indem man es hoch anpreisst als etwas völlig neues revolutionäres Produkt das viel viel viel besser ist als das was es alles schon gibt... ich selbst würds nicht anders tun! 
*ABER*
Es sieht nunmal so aus das jede Schnur für sich seine vor und nachteile hat und falls jemand sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat den Link den ich gepostet hab mal durchzulesen.. dauert ca 10 min. hätte er da auch gelesen das es zwischen mofi und FC nur minimale unterschiede gibt... und wenn jemand denkt er spührt die 4,3765% festigkeit mehr....der denkt das eben..kann man nix machen!

Sowas geht dann schon in die Psychologie... denn mit dem Geld das man ausgegeben hat, hat man ja was ganz besonderes gekauft und glaubt auch fest daran! 
Da hab ich dann natürlich in meiner Rolle den schwarzen Peter gezogen...is ja klar.

Also beruhigt euch alle mal schön ...ich will hier keinem die FC austreiben! Ganz und garnich....die Leute die das vertreiben müssen auch von was leben. Jeder so wie er es mag!

und chrizzi
was nützt es dir wenn ich dir ne schnur nenne? Ich kenn eine die is beschichtet, hoch abriebfest, hohe tragkraft wenig dehnung speziell für s spinnfischen. Denn Namen nenn ich dir jetz nich, so etsche betsche furzgemogelt!  
würd dir eh nix bringen weil da nirgends ein "Dehnwert" steht...selbst auf deiner FC steht keiner! Also entscheidet da genauso das Gefühl beim Fischen! Und da könnten wir nebeneinander stehen, die Angeln tauschen und beide den ganzen Tag lang das Gegenteil des anderen behaupten....

So und jetz is schluss..meine zeit is mir echt zu schade für sowas.


----------



## eiswerner (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Hallo,
ich habe zb. die 0,28er Berkley Ultra Sensitiv mit einer hohen tragkraft auf meiner Spinnrute und bin sehr zufrieden.
Auf der Köderfischrute hab ich die 0,30er drauf mit 12,5 Kg tragkraft.
Selbs in Norwegen beim Speedpilken ist diese Schnur super.
Die 300 Meter Spule gibts bei Ebay für ca. 8 EURO.#6


----------



## Walstipper (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Wie jemand so sein Nichtwissen herausposaunen kann ohne jemals FC gefischt zu haben, ganz großes Tennis.

"Aber überlegt euch doch mal folgendes:
Jemand erfindet etwas was es schon gibt...nur in blau.
Wie bringt man sowas an den Markt?"

Was für ein infantiler Quark, falls du meinen Beitrag zu den chemischen Fakten FC-Polyamid nicht verstanden hast, lass dir das nochmal bei Wiki durch.

"FC ist vielleicht nich so toll wie ihr denkt!"

*Die Unterschiede von FC zu Nylon sind absolut relevant, da sind sich in den Eliteforen alle genau so einig wie die Turnament Bassfisher in den USA die damit im Cover Jiggen/etc a la Kevin van Dam.*

Der Abschnitt Sensitivität bei Waku ist falsch.
Auf xdutzend anderen Pages steht das Gegenteil. 
Das merkt jeder sofort der nen Crankbait mal an verschiedene Schnüre hängt: Eine Stroft GTM in 0.30mm gibt weniger Rückmeldung als eine Polyamid Plus in 6LB, Toray Premium-Plus FC in 6LB hat relevant mehr Rückmeldung und Abriebsfestigkeit als das PP.


Die Nachteile von FC: Leicht weniger Tragkraft, weniger Knotenfestigkeit, Steifheit und somit schlechtere Wurfeigenschaften.
Bei Spinnings kanns bei zu dickem FC zum abspringen der Schnur kommen.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Leute ich bin garnich mehr dabei bei eurer komischen Diskussion...
> schon aufgefallen?



So du #q... was machste dann hier?



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt Monofile is besser? Nein hab ich nich


Nein hast du nicht, das ist richitg. Du hast aber gesagt, dass du Mono kennst, die die gleichen Eigenschaften hat, wie eine FC.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird hier behauptet ich würde andere Meinungen nich  tollerieren? Hallo? wer wird denn hier angegriffen weil er sagt:
> *FC ist vielleicht nich so toll wie ihr denkt! *



Keiner, aber wenn du sagt, FC hat die gleiche Dehnung - dann hast du schlicht weg keine Ahnung.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Und das war auch schon alles was ich hier gesagt habe!



Nein, es gibt ja eine Mono die die gleichen Eigenschaften hat, wie FC.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Beinahe niemand zählt hier die negativen Eigenschaften von FC auf..warum?



Steht hier doch... FC ist steifer und trägt weniger als Nylon.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Für mich ist das einleuchtend! Weil ihr mehr Geld ausgebt für FC und  teuer heisst gleich besser! Und wenn dann einer behauptet is nich so  toll wie ihr denkt... das impliziert natürlich gleich...man selbst hat  was falsch gemacht mit dem Kauf einer FC Schnur...


 
Teurer = besser. Steht hier nirgens. Wie haben jediglich die Vorteile von FC dargestellt, das ist im größten Teil die geringere Dehnung. 
Und wenn einer behauptet, dass FC die gleiche Dehnung hat, wie FC und dabei noch nie FC gefischt hat - dann hat der keine Ahnung.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Sorry Leute ich wollte hier keinen auf den Schlips treten!


 
 Jo, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.... kennt ja fast jeder, wie der Satz weitergeht.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Es sieht nunmal so aus das jede Schnur für sich seine vor und nachteile  hat und falls jemand sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat den Link den ich  gepostet hab mal durchzulesen.. dauert ca 10 min. hätte er da auch  gelesen das es zwischen mofi und FC nur minimale unterschiede gibt...  und wenn jemand denkt er spührt die 4,3765% festigkeit mehr....der denkt  das eben..kann man nix machen!


 
  Junge... Es gibt FC Schnüre mit 6-8 % Dehnung. Dagegen kann eine Nylon mit ihren 20 % nicht anstinken - INFORMIRE dich vorher, bevor du Müll erzählst (ich denk du informierst dich bevor du etwas testet...). Oder teste mal eine vernünftige FC - dann müsstest du feststellen, dass man die geringere Dehnung beim Angeln merkt.

Man kann mit FC jiggen, das geht mit einer Nylon (selbst mit der Bawo Polyamid Plus) nicht so prickelnd...



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> Sowas geht dann schon in die Psychologie... *denn mit dem Geld das man  ausgegeben hat, hat man ja was ganz besonderes gekauft und glaubt auch  fest daran! *
> Da hab ich dann natürlich in meiner Rolle den schwarzen Peter gezogen...is ja klar.


 
Nope... wenn man das beim Angeln merkt (deutlich) dann muss ich mir das nicht einbilden.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> und chrizzi
> was nützt es dir wenn ich dir ne schnur nenne? Ich kenn eine die is  beschichtet, hoch abriebfest, hohe tragkraft wenig dehnung speziell für s  spinnfischen. Denn Namen nenn ich dir jetz nich, so etsche betsche  furzgemogelt!


 
Mensch... nun hauste aber auch die ** . Dazu ist deine Nylon mit was beschichtet? FC? Dann ist es keine Nylon mehr.



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> würd dir eh nix bringen weil da nirgends ein "Dehnwert" steht...selbst  auf deiner FC steht keiner! Also entscheidet da genauso das Gefühl beim  Fischen!


 
Muss da eine "Dehnung" draufstehen? Das merkste beim Angeln Nylon/FC... großer Unterschied. 

Falls du meinst die Stroft Monos haben eine geringe Dehnung - Stroft Nylons sind Gummibänder, da gibt es Nylons mit weniger Dehnung und dann gibt es FC mit viel weniger Dehnung. (siehe Walstippers Post)



geckokirschblau schrieb:


> So und jetz is schluss..meine zeit is mir echt zu schade für sowas.


Deine Zeit ist total überflüssig, weil du keine Erfahrung damit hast. Du erzählst hier was von Dehnung und sonstigen Nachteilen/Vorteilen die du gar nicht kennst. Ein paar Zahlen zu der Dehnung auf der Stroft Seite gelesen und schon ist man ein FC/Nylon Pro?


----------



## Sir_Rock (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Könnt Ihr jetzt bitte mal mit dieser kindergartenkacke aufhören, oder muss ich etwa nen neuen Thread aufmachen? Dann könnte ich den hier für euch als "Spielplatz" umbennen.. Das immer diese schei... Diskussionen seinen müssen und sich hier danach alle immer gegenseitig was beweisen müssen.

ich möchte einfach nur Erfahrungen sammeln von anderen Anglern die mit FC als HS gefischt haben und somit mir eine dafür geeignte Marke empfehlen können. Da brauch ich echt nicht so nen Stress hier...


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Naja ein paar Namen sind ja schon gefallen, z.B. das Seaguar Zeugs wird ja von mehreren gelobt, hat aber etwas mehr Dehnung - daher habe ich das auch noch nicht getestet. Das R18 Riverge ist auch nicht schlecht, aber schon etwas drahtig (wenn es das war, was ich getestet hatte). 
Momentan komme ich mit dem Partridge sehr gut klar, ob das aber nun an den geringen Durchmesser (nicht so drahtig) liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Wenn du eine coated Line willst, guck dir mal die Yo-Zuri Hybrid an, die ist sehr günstig. Da würde ich mich aber nach den Durchmessern informieren, da die sehr dick ausfällt. 

Ich denke das FC von Directs wirst du eh nicht finden, aber das würde ich nichtmehr auf eine Spinning machen. 

Was auch noch gut sein soll (und was ich irgendwann sicherlich noch an der Küste testen werde) ist die FC Sniper von Sunline. 

Im großen und ganzen würde ich mich bei einer vernünftigen FC auf einen höheren Preis einstellen (wenn du eine geringe Dehnung willst), so ein Ramsch wie die Vanish würde ich nicht nehmen. 
Falls es dir nur auf die Sichtigkeit ankommt, würde es wohl auch genauso eine dünne klare Nylon Schnur machen. Beim Spinnfischen ist aber eine geringere Dehnung hin und wieder vorteilhaft. 

Ansonsten kannst du dir das FC Showdown auf Tackletour durchlesen, da sind auch Bilder von der Sichtigkeit der getesteten FC zu sehen.


----------



## Sir_Rock (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Danke, hört sich gut an. Haste für mich mal nen paar links für die schnüre und vielleicht auch den für den Showdown parat?

Möchte keine Coated sondern 100% FC


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

FC Schnüre findest du zu Hauf bei Tacklewarehouse oder JFP. Das Partrigde habe ich vom örtlichen Händler. 

Showdown
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2.html

Auch das Varivas Ganoa Stout soll auch gut sein.


----------



## Sir_Rock (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Wo kauft ihr denn euer zeug immer? viel wohl im ausland so wie es aussieht  denke nicht das es sich lohnt für ein wenig FC was aus den USA zu importieren oder!?^^


----------



## schorle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Hi,
das Seaguar FC kaufe ich über eBay in den USA, kostet nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte wie hierzulande. Varivas und Yamatoyo kaufe ich dort http://www.tackle-monkey.com/lines/fluorocarbon .


----------



## Sir_Rock (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Ich find das Seaguar nämlich auch recht intressant, das sollte doch fürs Spinnangeln und Drop-Shot'en im Süßwasser geeignet sein oder? Habs aber bei ebay leider nicht gefunden, haste da vielleicht nen Link für mich?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Das? http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr..._nkw=seaguar+invizx&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## schorle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Ich kaufe das Seaguar über ebay.de bei einem hier im Board bekannten Händler in den USA, viele kaufe dort ihre Power Pro.
http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports


----------



## Sir_Rock (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Ahhh danke euch. Hab wohl was falsch eingegeben beim suchen^^

Also zum Spinnangeln kann ich die gut verwenden in ner Stärke von 8-10lb? Ohne das die sich von der Stationärrolle runter kringelt? Und knotenfestigkeit ist auch gut (zumind. für FC)?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Naja, kommt auf die Spulengröße an. 

Auf eine 2500er (Shimano) würde ich maximal eine 8lb machen, ehr weniger.


----------



## Sir_Rock (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

ok dann werd ich das wohl mal testen, erstmal muss wieder nen bissel geld reinkommen, bevor ich wieder was ausgeben kann^^

bin am sonntag  mitm kollegen an nem forellenpuff, hat jmd ein paar  tipps für mich zum angeln bei dem kalten wetter momentan? montagen köder, köderführung etc.


----------



## riverboy (9. April 2014)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Hallo an alle Boardies !

angetan durch die vielen postiven Artikel über Fluorcarbon auch als Hauptschnur (unter anderem in der Zeitschrift Esox), habe ich die Ersatzspule meiner *Shimano Rarenium 3000 SFA *mit 0,27 mm/7,2 kg Tragkraft Berkley Trilene (100% Fluorcarbon) 
http://www.berkley-fishing.de/catalogue/schnur,748/fluorocarbon,762/trilene-fluorocarbon,5342.html
bespult.
Laut Werbung "extrem geschmeidig";+. Trotz vorherigem "Entspannen" im warmen Wasser erwies sich die Schnur als äußerst drahtig, springt nur so von der Spule und mußte schon etliche Meter wegen Perückenbildung kürzen#q. Die Wurfweite ist miserabel, da sich beim Wurf große Schnurbögen bilden und sie ist auch viel lauter als meine Geflechtschnur..
Nach 2 Stunden habe ich mit der Geflochtenen weitergeangelt:m..Die Schnur kommt von der Spule runter und wird nur noch als Vorfachmaterial benutzt.
Welche andere FC Schnur (zu bezahlbaren Preisen und in ähnlicher Stärke ca. 0,25-0,28 mm), die wirklich als Hauptschnur was taugt würdet ihr empfehlen ???
MfG riverboy #:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2014)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Willkommen in d.Wirklichkeit

Klar ist die Wurfweite damit miserabeal..das Berkley FC hat ja als "0.27" auch eher reale 0,30+

Da müsste es eigentl. schon bei der angebenen Tragkraft misstrauisch in den Ohren klingeln,weil..FC Tragkraft liegt immer unter dem einer gleichstarken normalen Mono.FC ist auch nicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Was die Berkley angeht..
Als preiswertes Vorfach und Rigmaterial brauchbar..als Hauptschnur eingeschränkt nur in ganz dünnen Varianten nutzbar..und auch dann nur auf nicht zu kleinen Spulen.

Und selbst eine echte 0,27  anderer Marken käme mir auf keine Statio..das kann eine Baitcaster besser lösen.Aber auch dann gilt FC ist nicht gleich FC.
Was als Vorfach taugt,taugt als Hauptschnur noch längst nicht..schon gar nicht zum Preis des Berkley FC.

Hier mal eine Rollentaugliche zum Preis-und Qualivergleich:
http://m.angel-domaene.de/search?s=nogales+dead+or+alive 

Und selbst mit FC liegt die Wurfweite auch unter der einer normalen Mono..macht eher Sinn wenn primär höhere Abriebfestigkeit gefragt ist und du per Belly oder Boot nah an die Spots rankommst.

Diesen angeblichen FC Hauptschnur Hype (angeblich deshalb,weil dort viele auf den Castrollen auch eher dehnungsarme Mono fischen)kannst du nicht 1:1 aus US oder Jpn auf unsere Gewässer und Techniken übertragen.

Jede Schnur..egal ob FC,Standartmono oder Braid hat ihre speziellen Vor-und Nachteile.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. April 2014)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*



riverboy schrieb:


> Welche andere FC Schnur (zu bezahlbaren Preisen und in ähnlicher Stärke ca. 0,25-0,28 mm), die wirklich als Hauptschnur was taugt würdet ihr empfehlen ???
> MfG riverboy #:



Seaguar Tatsu, aber die ist nicht "bezahlbar". 
Bezahlbahr wäre die Seaguar InvizX, allerdings dann nicht so "geschmeidig" wie die Tatsu.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...TRC0.H0&_nkw=seaguar+tatsu&_sacat=0&_from=R40

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_sop=...kw=seaguar+invizx&LH_PrefLoc=2&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2014)

*AW: Bestes Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur*

Bezahlbar ist immer relativ..was nutzt halbwegs bezahlbar,wenn du nur halb bezahlst aber dich im Gegenzug voll ärgerst.

Und gerade bei der direkten Verbindung zum Fisch..der Schnur,führen falsche Kompromisse meist nur zu Frust.


----------

